# Need some encouragement



## mizvah (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been certified for almost three years and having the hardest time getting a coding job.  Social worker by day but would like to change careers.  Afraid that if I don't use it consistently, I'll lose it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## npricercm (Jan 10, 2013)

mizvah said:


> I've been certified for almost three years and having the hardest time getting a coding job.  Social worker by day but would like to change careers.  Afraid that if I don't use it consistently, I'll lose it.  Any suggestions?



NETWORK.  I just got a coding job after a year.  Going to meetings, asking fellow coders to let you know of openings, temp agencies were all things that helped.  Don't get discouraged, go to the chapter meetings and SPEAK on any topic so that you stay fresh.  Read the coding edge.  APPLY for jobs that may lead to coding jobs.  You took to the test, you passed, now just be positive. go to a local community mental health center, they should have coders.  Maybe you can get a foot in the door that way.

good luck!


----------



## mizvah (Jan 15, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Your support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net (Jan 15, 2013)

mizvah said:


> Your support is greatly appreciated!



I have been a coder going on 2 years and yet to find a job....    No chance out their for CPC-A !!!  I know they say be a receptionist or a data entry and so onnnnn......  but the thing is that I did not go to school for the above mentioned.   I did not pay  all the money to go through school and pay $ 500 dollars to  take my certification...  just to become a receptionist.....


----------

